# SA 29-7-12 Perry's Bend



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Just another paddle (ie donut :roll: ) for me but a chance to see a new PA12 in action. Met Glenelgkiller at Perry's bend on the Onkaparinga River and we headed up to Old Noarlunga. His PA12 looks impressive and is silent and smooth on the water. I wasn't surprised that he could stand up on it and cast but I didn't expect it to cause so little disturbance under way.

The only fish I encountered was one that jumped behind me as I was paddling backward. Going back I left Sean behind as I drifted back to near the airfield before he came into sight from the town. We didn't catch up again so I don't know if he scored any fish or not.

Anyway despite the lack of fish and a light shower or 2 it was a pleasant day to be on the water.

A friendly passer by helping unload.









Had to go around the rocks to find a way down with the trolley.









Took a few minutes to get past the mud but the PA was soon afloat with Sean setting things up.









This was just at the end of the airfield.









Between the bridges just out of Old Noarlunga.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Bob. Great photos, thanks for that and great to meet you.

Certainly took me a while to get launched, a lot of baggage comes with a PA!! Was really happy with the fishing platform though and its a great feeling having a place for everything. The Lowrance 4x dsi sounder is a big improvement on what i have been using. Good to know the fish are there even if i cant get a bite! Pulled up a little sore this morning. Body needs to get used to pedalling rather than paddling!

Sean


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

That's what I do when I launch. Did you find the firmer bit of mud? Water has been really dirty from all the rain. Bit disappointing you guys didn't catch anything


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks nice Sean 8)

Pity about the fish but I suspect you are saving yourself for the mully you yearn for 

Thanks for posting labrat.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Labrat, was the launch spot downstream or upstream of the boardwalk? Still haven't tried the Onka. Sean, with the pedals pushed all the way forward are your legs straightened out? I've heard if you're repeatedly extending your knees you can end up sore-er than you need to. I like the vantage point that sweet seat gives you. Might I run into you in it on the gulf?


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Ubolt - if you're disappointed imagine how I feel! :lol:

Squidley - Upstream - next to the rocks at the picnic area.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for the report --- looks to be a great day on water anyway


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Squidley said:


> Sean, with the pedals pushed all the way forward are your legs straightened out? I've heard if you're repeatedly extending your knees you can end up sore-er than you need to. I like the vantage point that sweet seat gives you. Might I run into you in it on the gulf?


Hey Chris. I think i need to adjust the pedals more forward until i only have a slight bend (ie same as cycling) as on the weekend i think i was a little to tucked in. Lower back a bit sore the next day as a result. A play around with pedals and that awesome seat should sort me out! You most certainly will see me out on the gulf very soon, hanging to chase some snapper at next opportunity. Will let you know when next i plan to and you are more than welcome to have a pedal. I will watch your rods for any of those pesky snapper :lol:


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Zilch said:


> Looks nice Sean 8)
> 
> Pity about the fish but I suspect you are saving yourself for the mully you yearn for
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the space in the PA Steve but seems to take forever to unpack and pack up, will get more efficient at it i expect. Yes, a mully would look great draped over the bow! One day.....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

is that tidal water? Looks like a nice flathead spot, not that I'd know.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> is that tidal water? Looks like a nice flathead spot, not that I'd know.


Yeah it is BB, quite strong run at times. I haven't caught any flatties however but others may have. Mullet, salmon trout, bream and big mullies (at least i have seen them caught there on youtube).


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't get too many flathead in there a few down on the sand flats near the mouth. Supposedly lots of school mullaway at certain times only caught half a dozen my self over a couple of years


----------

